# Pioneer vsx 91thx or vsx 23thx?



## The Sloth (Nov 12, 2009)

What are the pros and cons of these two units?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
They are both fairly similar receivers. I would imagine you could get a better deal on the 91 since it has been discontinued while the VSX-23 is a current model.

Is there a particular way that you are leaning? Also, what kind of speakers are you going to be using with these receivers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

The Pioneer Elite VSX-23THX, it's just more up to date, and it's an excellent receiver.


----------

